# Sticky  Here are LAYOUTS of Forum Members



## DonR

Members, hardly a day passes that we don't get a newbie who is asking
for layout ideas or actual layout diagrams.

It occurred to me that if each of us posted in this thread a picture,
video or drawing showing the actual track layout it would be of some
help to our new members.

May I suggest that VIEWERS NOT POST COMMENTS so that
the thread will have ONLY posts of layouts. If you have a
question or comment use a PM to the member.

Here is Matt's thread with a lot more layouts.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=66818

I hope to have a camera to produce a video of my room size but not yet
completed layout in the future.

But to get this thread started I did a drawing of it. The Room and the
Benchwork are double 0 Scale, but not wanting to measure every track
I simply roughed in the track plan. There is a key.

Basically it is a single track HO DCC main that follows the walls. There
are passing sidings and passenger station sidings, an East and a West
yard, each includes loco service areas. There is a the peninsula with a wye,
the Central passenger station and several industries. There are
industrial spurs at various points around the layout. Most are team tracks
with multiple small industries such as stock pen, Meat Co., Wood working Co.
Construction Co. Food Distributor, Metals Co. Heavy Electrical Co.
Power Plant, Reefer Ice Service, Sand and Rock Co. Less than Carload
freight Station and a Building Materials Co. These are not identified
on the drawing but show as 'Industry'.









I apologize for the inept drawing but maybe you can make sense of it.

Don


----------



## wvgca

here's one in ho, 
more info in this link .. http://www.scarm.info/layouts/track_plans.php?ltp=48
more images, video's, and down loadable track plan
size is about 14 ft by 16 ft









layout is 18" radius minimum, up to 9" of elevation, built for 1890's rolling stock, geared steam.


----------



## Magic

The Magic Railroad "No Plan" Plan






NORTH------->
EAST

Room is 13x13 feet with another 3 feet in closet along the north side.
Yellow = upper main line. +1.5 to +3 inches. Code 100
Green = lower main. +1.5 to 0 inches. Code 100
Gray = Spurs, sidings and yards. Code 83

The south yard head end is much different as I put in another entrance spur.
The north east corner there is another spur and a tunnel. 
The logging area is 3 inches above the lake.
There are three crawl unders that I will regret in a few years. 

Magic


----------



## tlcottone

My planned layout currently under construction.


----------



## L0stS0ul

Here's mine. It's a smaller O gauge layout but still a lot of fun and it fits in a little less than 4x8. I can run 2 trains with some switching on the inside loop.


----------



## D&J Railroad

This is the rough sketching of the HO scale D&J Railroad. All bench work is finished, track is laid, interlocking signal system installed and scenery is established on about 1/3 of it. It is a southwestern United States theme with open panoramas and long sweeping curves. Long intermodal, coal and mixed freight with occasional passenger service and commuter trains are common.
This track plan represents about 6 1/2 scale miles of double track mainline.

Here is a link to a recent video of the layout.


----------



## CTValleyRR

Here is the plan for the layout that is slowly taking shape in my basement. Benchwork is built and covered with foam, and acquisition of track pieces and turnout controls is proceeding as funds allow. HO scale, min radius 22", min turnout #6, max grade 2%.

Cedar Hill yard is 3" above the level of the layout proper, and will be slightly hidden behind a backdrop.


----------



## flyboy2610

Here is the Union Pacific Soggy Bottom's Division:

It is in a room 9'x10'.
The main is down and mostly wired. Need to finish wiring that, then I think I'll start on the yard so I can put some rolling stock out.


----------



## DonR

I'm bumping this thread in the hope that more of our members will post their
existing layouts to join the excellent ones already posted. Note that all are
wanted, small, medium and large layouts. Your's might be the inspiration
of some newbie needing a good idea.

Don


----------



## RH1

Here is a crude plan (drawn in PowerPoint) of what I have stuffed into a 8' x 8' space. HO scale, a mix of Atlas and Peco flex track (code 100), Peco turnouts. Minimum 20" radius (despite what it might look like in the drawing).

The mainline was initially planned in the free version of Anyrail - but then I hit the limit of 50 sections of track so I gave up and did the planning in real life by cutting a bunch of sections of 1/2" plywood roadbed in 20" and larger radius curves and straight sections and just set them on the benchwork.

It doesn't look like as much of a spaghetti bowl in real life as it does on the drawing - elevation changes and other scenery blocks break up the views quite well.

I wanted a main line that I could do some continuous running. That is shown in black, and does two circuits of the room. Uphill grades are shown by red arrows.

By throwing two turnouts either side of the bridge, diverting the train from going under the bridge, the continuous run becomes even longer (shown in green) through the two tunnels and past some more industrial areas. Or... I can have a train run on the main line (black) while I do switching on the sections shown in blue and green.

The double track at the top of the drawing is a gradual grade, and will be somewhat concealed (but not hidden) by buildings, trees, etc. set in the "lower" industrial scene immediately in front of it.

The labelled "hidden" track is simply a short section that extends under the upper trackwork under what looks like a bridge (on one side), and is simply there to give me a bit more track length for switching.

The scenery near the bottom of the drawing (over the duckunder) will be more rural/forested area.

All of the track is laid and functioning - some of the scenery is started. Locomotives will be nothing bigger than an SD40-2 (other than maybe an occasional steamer that I feel like running). Rolling stock will be 40' boxcars, ore cars, etc. from the late 80's or earlier. A few passenger coaches will be the only "longer" rolling stock - and they have all been tested and run fine.









Note: the name I got from my father, a play on the old name of the Algoma Central, from back when it was called the Algoma Central and Hudson Bay (AC & HB). The employees of course came up with an alternate name. Very fitting if you ever look at a map of the actual railroad.

(also: I edited the drawing somewhat from how I originally posted it, to make the curves a bit more representative of what I actually have).


----------



## cv_acr

21" x 12' switching layout, built on 3 portable 4' sections.

The track layout was carefully designed with a runaround track in the middle capable of holding 4-5 cars and enough of a lead track to the left for a locomotive to pull the contents of the runaround - built a layout where you could only move one car at a time due to the restricted headroom everywhere and it just felt like a puzzle box rather than a switching layout. One track at the back is an interchange which represents connections to the rest of the world. Cars come from the interchange to the industries and vice-versa.


----------



## Guest

This is the plan for my O gauge layout. The main part is 6'x9' and the small extension is 30"x30". The inner loop has O36 curves and the outer loop has 48 curves. All the switches are O36. The layout is in a spare bedroom with just enough room to get around it. The right side is against a wall.









These pics are the best overall shots I can get but they give a good idea of the layout.


----------



## RonthePirate

My plans are to be laying track by the middle of March.
I'm torn between these two plans. 
The top one is more of a railway with a purpose.
The bottom is just to run trains. No rhyme or reason for the setup.

All 027 track.
Both will fit in a 12 x 16 room.


----------



## DonR

Just a bump to let more members post their layout.

Don


----------



## DonR

Bump

Don


----------



## Genetk44

I live in a very small apartment so don't have room for a large layout. So I built this one out of balsa and basswood for lightness. It is a simple 6ft x1ft switching layout which I also use as a test-track. I can set-up a switching problem that usually takes 30-40 minutes to finish which is perfect for me. I go to my local club when I want to run longer trains.


----------



## Genetk44

Scenics almost completed.


----------



## HOMatt

It's a combination of the Atlas "Plywood Summit Lines" and an unknown layout I got for free.




Still a looooong way to go.


----------



## Bob T

Hi, I was wondering what the dimensions are for your layout? It's awesome


----------



## Bob T

Hi, I was wondering what the dimensions are? It's awesome


----------



## HOMatt

The one section that is the "cookie cutter" design is 4x8. That was made from the plans found in an Atlas book I got back in the 60's. The longer section I acquired for free is 12' in total length with the smaller end being 4' wide and the larger end 6' wide. 

I still have a long was to go.


----------



## Chet

Here is a video of my layout. I can't post a track plan as I never had one. I knew what I wanted on my layout, which was built mainly for switching, and just started laying track and this is what it turned into.


----------



## Guest

You have a fabulous layout, Chet. It looks like it's a very large layout. Approximately how big is it?


----------



## Overkast

Here's the Eastern Connecticut Railroad layout and some progress.

N Scale Code 55 8' x 4' layout
3 mainlines to run 3 trains at once (green and blue double-track, and 1 red on the highland mid section)
Will include a quarry and logging operations as the main industry supply
2 passenger stations as well



















North view Pano:









South view Pano:


----------



## Chet

Country Joe said:


> You have a fabulous layout, Chet. It looks like it's a very large layout. Approximately how big is it?


The original room wa 13 x 17 and the a wall was removed adding another room that is 10 x 13.


----------



## tr1

*Logan Valley ho layout.*

Chet, your setup is very finely detailed. An inspiration too strive
for. I like The way the back drop blends into the foreground.
Your layout, almost seems to be nearly completed? 
Regards,tr1


----------



## tr1

http://www.modeltrain forum.com/picture.php?=4108


----------



## HOMatt

tr1
your link doesn't work.


----------



## Guest

HOMatt said:


> tr1
> your link doesn't work.


It's not just Matt's computer, the link doesn't work for me either.


----------



## DonR

I want to thank all of you who have posted drawings, pictures
and videos of your layouts and invite any of you
who have not yet shown your layout to add it.

The thread seems to be quite
popular with over 2,000 viewers in just a few weeks time.

However, I would like to ask again, that if you want to
comment or ask a question about any of the layouts that
you PM the member who posted it. That way we can keep
the thread on point.

Don


----------



## Mark Boyce

Here is my Ceiling Central Railroad in O gauge. The area is approximately 12' x 12'. The inner loop is O27 and the outer loop by the wall is O48. It is still a work in progress. (Of course)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

How do you get the barking dogs into the sound-set for the 0-4-0?


----------



## MtRR75

Here is my HO-scale, DC, Applachian Mountain Railroad as it currently stands. The layout is a double oval with a diagonal reversing track across the inner loop. The outer loop is the mainline – with a passing siding. The inner loop is the yard lead, which serves both the passenger and freight stations, as well as the loco service area (containing a water tank, a coaling tower and an ash pit).

The long siding next to the engine house, will be used for several purposes: (a) service area for minor repairs to locos, (b) storage of locos, (c) storage of cabooses, (d) overnight parking for a passenger train between runs, (e) area for building a consist from cars stored on the yard sidings.

The layout is 4 ft. by 8 ft. 4 inches. Eventually, I plan to add about 4” to the West side of the table. This will allow me to put an ice house on the outside of the passing siding. The layout of the roads and buildings for the town has not yet been determined.

The “turnout to nowhere” on the South side will be the connection to a future expansion of this layout – with mountains, ridges, rivers and tunnels.

More details about this layout are in my layout thread:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=91833


----------



## time warp

Deleted.


----------



## jouni rautiainen

*Here´s one in scale N*

This is mine, i made few tiny changes on it but it is 95% correct. After changes, i did not draw new plan. Does it work now?


----------



## CTValleyRR

jouni rautiainen said:


> This is mine, i made few tiny changes on it but it is 95% correct. After changes, i did not draw new plan


Can you use the "paper clip" icon to actually insert the image into your post?


----------



## jouni rautiainen

CTValleyRR said:


> Can you use the "paper clip" icon to actually insert the image into your post?


Actually i used that paper clip and every time it looks like now. you cant see image?
hah, i did it


----------



## Genetk44

cv_acr said:


> 21" x 12' switching layout, built on 3 portable 4' sections.
> 
> The track layout was carefully designed with a runaround track in the middle capable of holding 4-5 cars and enough of a lead track to the left for a locomotive to pull the contents of the runaround - built a layout where you could only move one car at a time due to the restricted headroom everywhere and it just felt like a puzzle box rather than a switching layout. One track at the back is an interchange which represents connections to the rest of the world. Cars come from the interchange to the industries and vice-versa.



I really like this.


----------



## Mark Boyce

gunrunnerjohn said:


> How do you get the barking dogs into the sound-set for the 0-4-0?




John,
I remember when you sent this reply, and I forgot to answer. I haven't figured out how to get the barking dog OFF the sound-set. Trouble is it is on every one of my sound equipped engines, and every manufacturer as well. I Clint know how to get rid of it!!

Funny thing is, I never hear it when I start the first engine, but it starts about a half to one minute after starting. You know it is on the Premier B&O Atlantic I ran at the North Penn O Gaugers a year ago; however it would not do it in Harry's basement when I had you and others who could have helped solve it. 

Maybe I should contact History Channel to see if they would feature it on Unsolved Mysteries program!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR

jouni rautiainen said:


> Actually i used that paper clip and every time it looks like now. you cant see image?
> hah, i did it


Now I can, yes. Nice looking layout!


----------



## jouni rautiainen

CTValleyRR said:


> Now I can, yes. Nice looking layout!


Thanks. That is my home layout but part of it i can use on our club layout


----------



## Chip

A rough sketch of my monstrosity. 30x30 foot square basement. My bad wrong sketch, can't find original.


----------



## RonthePirate

Chip said:


> A rough sketch of my monstrosity. 30x30 foot square basement. My bad wrong sketch, can't find original.


Nice area! What scale are you going to be? You could put G in there and still have room.

And I like the access holes. I have two. I hid them, like this:

















They are concealed under 1/2" foam board, the type with the shiny outer cover. I made them part of the street. The bottom one is the parking lot to the station. They just lift out, foam is nice and light.


----------



## DonR

Hey guys

Posts are always encouraged to the Forum, but I had
asked that ONLY track layout drawings, pictures or videos
that show the plans be posted in this thread. 
That way members can study, 
analyze and compare the layouts
more conveniently without having to read through
non layout posts. If you have any comments or questions
for a person who has posted a layout please PM that
person.

Of course, the person who posts his layout can include
whatever comments or explanations he wants.

Don


----------



## greenwizard88

This is my layout. It's a shelf on a coffee table


----------



## PDDMI

*New Layout Plan*

DonR saw the drawing of my new layout on another thread and suggested that it might also be helpful for those who checkout this thread on occassion looking for different ideas?

The layout plan itself evolved over a few months during the latter part of 2015 and beginning of 2016. Construction of the benchwork started in the middle of March 2016 and is a combination of 3 4x8, 2 4x6 and 1 3x6 sections being joined together. The whole benchwork has casters making it somewhat portable (I am able to move it by myself) and allows for easy access to areas that are more difficult to reach.
Overall dimensions are 24 ft wide, 8 ft on the left and 14 ft on the right. Lionel 027 tubular track has been used throughout, Lionel 042 switches are currently being used, although I will be replacing the six (6) on the front mains and siding with Ross Switches very soon. Overall I am very pleased with this new layout and being 70 something...I'm enjoying it too!!!
Here is the drawing of the layout with accessories, buildings, roads, etc., and how it looks today. Still doing work on scenery and planning for the finished backdrop...


----------



## RonthePirate

I have added an entirely new elevated section on my layout.
And changed where the yard is.
Also, a reversing turnout to change directions.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen

Its probably about time I posted my plan to this thread as its been under construction for over a year now. Its a HO scale layout that fits in a spare bedroom. Overall layout size is 9.5 x 10.5 ft. I searched for a long time for the right plan to build. I found the Peace River RR Layout that was featured in Model Railroader magazine of March 1987. I liked the continuous running design and the ability to do some operations with it. However I had to modify it a bit to fit into the room I had available. The main way I made it slightly smaller was to use curved turnouts in a few places. All the track and turnouts are from Walthers. For details of building it, see the thread in the My Layout section of this forum at http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=53721

Mark


----------



## Ace

*O-gauge floor layout*

This is the current arrangement of my "temporary" O-gauge floor layout. The double-track mains are a 90-foot circuit around the room. The disconnected outer main with one spur runs a Big-Boy with a long train. The inner main has various side tracks to hold different trains that run alternately, plus wye junction and reversing loops. An 8% grade connects to my O27 layout on tables in the upper right quadrant of the room. Drawn close to scale with SCARM.


----------



## Ace

*O27 layout that morphed*

This started out as a figure-8 on a 30" x 80" door and eventually grew some extensions, plus a steep connection to the floor layout. Another track has since been added to the yard, not shown. All of my O-gauge uses old-style tubular track. Several old switches are cut down from 45° to 30° diverging curve. Drawn close to scale with SCARM.


----------



## SantaFeJim

Here is mine.


----------



## CTValleyRR

Doesn't look like there's very much to do on that layout. Perhaps consider adding some track and scenery? 

Seriously, I think you forgot the image.


----------



## Ace

*floor layout evolution*

I've modified my O-gauge floor layout because parts of the floor trackage were inconveniencing access to my latest HO layout additions.


----------



## SantaFeJim

greenwizard88 said:


> This is my layout. It's a shelf on a coffee table


http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=253017&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1483104596




*Have you given any thought to adding a roundhouse?*


----------



## Genetk44

Start of a new layout


----------



## sid

love those funky saw horses . did you make those


----------



## Genetk44

sid said:


> love those funky saw horses . did you make those


Nope...IKEA is your friend.


----------



## DonR

Hey guys

Your participation in the forums is always appreciated,
however, this thread is intended to display the actual
layouts built by our members. Many beginners are
looking for track designs for their layout and consult
threads like this. But it is distracting to encounter
posts of comments. There are other forums for
these. Please show us your layouts but viewers should
avoid any comment posts. Instead, send a PM to any member
who you wish to question.

Thank you for your help in keeping this Thread interesting
for those seeking layout ideas.

Don


----------



## sid

my old practice layout. this was a lot of fun making learning new skills.


----------



## Nikola

sid said:


> my old practice layout. this was a lot of fun making learning new skills.


That is nice.


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy

wvgca said:


> here's one in ho,
> more info in this link .. http://www.scarm.info/layouts/track_plans.php?ltp=48
> more images, video's, and down loadable track plan
> size is about 14 ft by 16 ft
> 
> View attachment 135946
> 
> 
> layout is 18" radius minimum, up to 9" of elevation, built for 1890's rolling stock, geared steam.


I am truly considering using this layout for my own setup. My benchwork does offer a bit more space but this is the closest layout I have seen that peaks my interest. 

You probably do not have a rough materials list for this layout do you? I really like it and with some tweaks here and there I think this would definitely foot the bill. I did follow the links, watched the video etc. I wasn’t sure if you had more information on it to aide me along constructing it. Something I could print off perhaps that has more detail information of the track. 

I just thought I would ask but this may very well be the one that I can launch from.


----------



## tjcruiser

My simple old-school (not DCC) HO twisted loop with a couple of spurs ...


----------



## jimben

Original post stated newbie layout suggestions. Many layout postings here no matter how nice and sophisticated cost thousands of dollars. I doubt a newbie would attempt these layouts. 
Here is a simple 4' x 8' layout that cost me $750 including the platform table and paint. Careful shopping for used items made it possible for the lower cost with about 50% used. Perhaps at a later date the layout could go from a green flat board to real landscaping using sculptured foam board with fake grass.


----------



## sid

my current layout. easy 4x8 table. could be built on the cheaper side. i used Kato track.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Here's the "soon to be" layout, 23 x 12 O-scale.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Nice spot for a baby grand piano there in the middle! Can't wait to see some track.


----------



## MichaelE




----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Great look Michael, love all the elevated tracks.


----------



## wvgca

to norfolksouthernguy ...
I used scarm to develop the layout, if you download it, [the free version],and also the layout [scarm file] you can then get a parts list, and elevations of the track..I don't have scarm loaded right now ..

sorry I missed the posting ..


----------



## MichaelE

Thanks John.

What I like most about the multi-levels is that it doesn't look like it's all one set of tracks because of the tunnels and where they are located.


----------



## cabledawg

Current HO scale layout I'm building. I'll post pics of the actual layout once I get them.

I used to have a plethora of layout designs I did for MTF members years ago. Many are probably still here, buried in the archives somewhere. Search my user name and that should net you many HO scale layouts from small to large to unrealistic. Unfortunately, I lost most of the original files to ransomware five years ago and havent been able to recover those files..........


----------



## 65446

I wish more people would get into 'point to point' layouts..1:1 scale RRs don't go in a circular pattern (roundy round). They go from one point (could be interchange here w/another RR, division, branch) to the other and are basically squiggly lines with reversing ability at each end via turntable, wye, or balloon track (usually found in huge passenger terminals/yards).. 
To me, anyway, P to P forces one to have to operate like the real thing. This in turn leaving a feeling of having accomplished more realistic RR ops..This is no value judgement toward other types of MRRs. It's just that I'd think there would be more folks running this way. You can still have a doubled over/under looped track scheme to give it mileage. I'd truly would love to see club layouts this style..
My last layout (an HO, 35' x 10' L ) was in my apartment. So I made it a switchback..Many frown on this as to them it causes too much interruption running-wise and is unrealistic.. Well if you're into early RRing thru 1960-ish there were many switchbacks..And I believe there is still one in ops today(forget where right now. Maybe NS in south). Mine wound up with both ends 2.5' away from one another; one 2' higher on a peninsula with engine terminal and a wye..I only had to turn around to maneuver each terminus..
Luckily I hadn't yet done anything but about 1/20th scenery and no ballasting yet, because I was forced by new landlord to move out after 20 years there ! He bought the property and turned it into a 1 family dwelling !! Track & cork was completed. Dang it ! 
Man was I sad..Tearing her down was a real heartbreaker (This was about 7 years back/no layout since). 
I am planning a small shelf-er where I am now which will be much much smaller.
.....Anyway, like in baseball, there's no crying in trains !..... M, Los Angeles


----------



## Tom_C

This isn't really a layout, per se, it's my holiday layout. Roundy Round on the outside, Trolley line on the inside, Christmas tree in the center. You can read about my Trolley and see it in action here:

https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=186516

Future 'retirement' project is a mountain logging train switchback with the town below.


----------



## Chaostrain

telltale said:


> I wish more people would get into 'point to point' layouts..1:1 scale RRs don't go in a circular pattern (roundy round). They go from one point (could be interchange here w/another RR, division, branch) to the other and are basically squiggly lines with reversing ability at each end via turntable, wye, or balloon track (usually found in huge passenger terminals/yards)..
> To me, anyway, P to P forces one to have to operate like the real thing. This in turn leaving a feeling of having accomplished more realistic RR ops..This is no value judgement toward other types of MRRs. It's just that I'd think there would be more folks running this way. You can still have a doubled over/under looped track scheme to give it mileage. I'd truly would love to see club layouts this style..
> My last layout (an HO, 35' x 10' L ) was in my apartment. So I made it a switchback..Many frown on this as to them it causes too much interruption running-wise and is unrealistic.. Well if you're into early RRing thru 1960-ish there were many switchbacks..And I believe there is still one in ops today(forget where right now. Maybe NS in south). Mine wound up with both ends 2.5' away from one another; one 2' higher on a peninsula with engine terminal and a wye..I only had to turn around to maneuver each terminus..
> Luckily I hadn't yet done anything but about 1/20th scenery and no ballasting yet. Because I was forced by new landlord to move out (after 20 years there he bought the duplex and turned it into a 1 family dwelling, dang !!) with all track & cork now completed..
> Man was I sad..Tearing her down was a real heartbreaker (about 7 years back/no layout since). I am planning a small shelf-er where I am now which will be much much smaller.
> .....Anyway, like in baseball, there's no crying in trains !..... M, Los Angeles


Might I suggest for your next layout to build it as modules. That way if you have to move again you can easily take it with you instead of having to rebuild. Unless of course you like the idea of rebuilding on occasion.


----------



## CTValleyRR

telltale said:


> I wish more people would get into 'point to point' layouts..1:1 scale RRs don't go in a circular pattern (roundy round). They go from one point (could be interchange here w/another RR, division, branch) to the other and are basically squiggly lines with reversing ability at each end via turntable, wye, or balloon track (usually found in huge passenger terminals/yards)..
> To me, anyway, P to P forces one to have to operate like the real thing. This in turn leaving a feeling of having accomplished more realistic RR ops..This is no value judgement toward other types of MRRs. It's just that I'd think there would be more folks running this way. You can still have a doubled over/under looped track scheme to give it mileage. I'd truly would love to see club layouts this style..


The problem with this view is that it DOES imply a value judgement, specifically that there is something inherently superior about "realistic ops". There are two problems with realistic ops. One is that it's a lot of work -- both in terms of planning and setup on the part of the layout builder / operating session host, and also on the part of the individual operators. Yes, some people love this challenge, but others don't, and there is no reason why we should exclude them from the hobby because they're looking for relaxation rather than mental gymnastics. The second problem is that a layout optimized for operations usually doesn't "run" well, so if people prefer to "railfan" -- that is, watch trains run rather than doing it themselves -- they need a layout that is optimized for that. This is especially true for layouts with a lot of visitors who aren't operating the layout.

I recently designed a layout for a gentleman who had me add sidings, a port area, industrial spurs... it looked like a lot to do. But he didn't install actual turnouts -- just pieces of additional rail to make it LOOK like turnouts. Because all he wanted to do on his layout was watch the trains run. There were 3 completely independent loops... the rest of it was just for show.

Look at how I operate my layout. It really is just a couple of big loops, although most trains begin and end in Cedar Hill Yard (which serves as staging rather than a true classification yard). BUT rather than run a couple of dozen short passenger trains, which would be prototypical, we just put ONE passenger train into a continuous orbit. With a little imagination, this train SIMULATES frequent passenger trains without the need to run each of them individually. Freight operators (generally me and my sons) drive the freight runs (which are determined by a simplistic draw from decks of cards, much like a board game), making sure we keep out of the way of the passenger trains and keeping turnouts properly lined for the main. He who has to run at unrealistic speeds, or, worse, hit the "Emergency Stop" button to avoid a collision or derailment buys beverages for the rest. This gives us the FLAVOR of realistic operations, with just a fraction of the work. And of course, when my mother and brother visit, they just want to see trains running around.

I think the commercial press does the hobby a disservice by implying that our models HAVE to be run like the real thing. There is plenty of room in this hobby for people of all tastes and preferences, and we should all be able to participate as we would like to, not how someone else thinks we should. The gentlemen for whom I designed the layout described above had thrown out his precious layout because his friends pushed him into a complex operating scheme, which he hated.

For most of us, the choice between point to point and glorified circles is a matter of personal preference, not lack of knowledge or understanding. Our mission, as more experienced modelers, should be to help beginners understand the different concepts, not to force or pressure them to do things a certain way.


----------



## 65446

Excuse me CTV, I did not pressure anyone but obviously you, inferring I pressured people. You turned my intention around to fit your idea of it, in turn actually you pressuring me to not express my honest ideas..There are thousands of modelers out there who run realistically and I merely point out the the nth degree of how that could be achieved with a point to point scheme.
Many do or might like the extra work it takes to turn trains around to go back, getting an even greater sense of running the real one. On top of this I state "this is not a value judgement toward any other types of MRRs"..
My entire post is merely a wish of me, mine, of how I'd like to see more of this kind of MRR ..I 'pressured' (as you put it ) no one,
and no one likes having words put in their mouth, what you just did to me. I felt your flaming at me, your chastising me, and do not appreciate it. 
If you don't like me or my viewpoints, it's easy. Just don't read my posts.

Mark Harris, Los Angeles. 
modeler since c 1956


----------



## 65446

Chaostrain Ironically I a long time ago was a member of the N scale Belmont Shore MRRC that's known to have invented modular, calling it Ntrak ! The huge main layout is not, but they had their early displays of them..
I myself actually never much cared for modular..Even if I did it this time, my luck it would be it wouldn't compliment the next dwelling's space.. I do though like FREMO. I am HO. Maybe I'd join one if it were in L.A. 
Thanks for the thought, just the same. M


----------



## DonR

I very much appreciate the attention of everyone to
this Thread. However, it is intended to display the
layouts of Forum members. Those seeking ideas
for their layouts should have access to all layout posts
without having to plod thru various text posts.
We have numerous Forums that would welcome 
opinions and questions. Please keep this thread
for posting actual layout pictures or drawings.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR

telltale said:


> Excuse me CTV, I did not pressure anyone but obviously you, inferring I pressured people. You turned my intention around to fit your idea of it, in turn actually you pressuring me to not express my honest ideas..There are thousands of modelers out there who run realistically and I merely point out the the nth degree of how that could be achieved with a point to point scheme.
> Many do or might like the extra work it takes to turn trains around to go back, getting an even greater sense of running the real one. On top of this I state "this is not a value judgement toward any other types of MRRs"..
> My entire post is merely a wish of me, mine, of how I'd like to see more of this kind of MRR ..I 'pressured' (as you put it ) no one,
> and no one likes having words put in their mouth, what you just did to me. I felt your flaming at me, your chastising me, and do not appreciate it.
> If you don't like me or my viewpoints, it's easy. Just don't read my posts.
> 
> Mark Harris, Los Angeles.
> modeler since c 1956


Good grief. Lighten up, Francis... or Mark.

You read waaaaay to much into my response and what I was trying to say.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Play nice guys.


----------



## traction fan

DonR said:


> I very much appreciate the attention of everyone to
> this Thread. However, it is intended to display the
> layouts of Forum members. Those seeking ideas
> for their layouts should have access to all layout posts
> without having to plod thru various text posts.
> We have numerous Forums that would welcome
> opinions and questions. Please keep this thread
> for posting actual layout pictures or drawings.
> 
> Don


Don;

In keeping with your request, here are some photos of my layout track plan. I included several "views", since I could not fit the entire track plan in one photo and still maintain decent focus, on an image big enough to be seen well, let alone make the print readable. My layouts overall dimensions are ten feet by ten feet by three feet high. It's a two-level affair, so I have track plans of both levels. My layout uses an unusual design copied from an old Model Railroader Magazine article called "Bookshelf Model Railroads." The layout has a top shelf, or ceiling over the actual railroad level. That top shelf holds my collection of train books, a TV set, and other stuff. From top to bottom it's books, railroad, more railroad, and more shelves at the bottom for additional storage. The first photo is an end view of one of my standard sections, which are 4' long, 16" deep. and 16" high. It shows the top shelf and the arches that support it. Those arches are very strong, and make it possible to have a ten-foot-wide, unbroken, scene; with no front supports blocking any part of the view. A plastic backdrop snaps in front of the arches to form a gently curved "sky" behind each section of railroad. The backdrops also conceal ugly non-railroad bracing, and a rear track, which allows continuous running, without showing a train traveling through the same scene twice, in opposite directions, as a conventional track oval might. The second photo shows a section with it's backdrop in place. 
Left click your computer mouse on the title below any of the track plan photos to enlarge it to the point where you can actually see it. Your cursor should become a + sign. If so, a second click will further enlarge the photo.

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## robbsharp57

HOMatt said:


> It's a combination of the Atlas "Plywood Summit Lines" and an unknown layout I got for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a looooong way to go.


I see, I have one Too!! The Plywood Summit, HO of course. It sat on its side 15 Years, I had it up and moved several Times, Before that. I bought it for $60.00. in 2002 from a family that needed the room. Their Kids are grown and into other things like sports. The 4x8 layout was placed in 1 of 4 room Apartment. After 2 years then moved to a House. I did add a 2x4 foot section Midway making it a 4X10 Layout. It is up on legs and the 3 section are fitted back together as of a month ago Jan.5th 2022. Now looking for the stuff pack away. Mind was more along the way. Painted flat white base primer. The Plaster was all in. But now removed because of Mold, Funny I never noticed the switch Motor placed under the layout till the other night while fitting with new legs. Now the size of the Layout here the PWS is basically a 4X8 layout The backwall on the left looks like a 4x8 and another4x4 on the right. where the chair is either a 4x4 or 4x6. Looks Nice


----------



## Murv2

Here's mine, it's 29' wide and 10' deep. Scenery is still a work in progress.








This is the part that's mostly done:


----------



## jfkerekes

Here are the beginnings of my layout... just benchwork at the moment but I am working on the track plan in SCARM now. Hopefully something to post soon.... 3 line main with double crossovers is as far as I have gotten so far. All Atlas 3 Rail and eventually a 30" turntable with Roundhouse. Including the track plan as it is at the moment.


----------



## traction fan

jfkerekes said:


> Here are the beginnings of my layout... just benchwork at the moment but I am working on the track plan in SCARM now. Hopefully something to post soon.... 3 line main with double crossovers is as far as I have gotten so far. All Atlas 3 Rail and eventually a 30" turntable with Roundhouse. Including the track plan as it is at the moment.


It looks like you have a generous space available. The general shape of the layout looks OK too. From your "Atlas three-rail" comment, I gather this is to be an O-gage layout.
I have a few questions.
The illustrations suggest a metal framework for the layout. Is that correct?
The entrance features a motorized lift gate that runs straight up like an elevator. Does it go high enough for you to walk upright under it, or do you have to duck/nod your way under it?
Why does the track all run near, and dead parallel to, the edges of the table? It would look more interesting, and open up more scenic possibilities if the ovals were skewed at an angle to the edges, and/or the tracks didn't have all those long straight stretches.
Is the layout size shown the limit of what will fit in the room? Have you considered making a round the room shelf layout? That would essentially be the same shape, but expanded out to give you a bigger layout, with more room in the center.
Apart from the crossovers, there are no turnouts shown. Maybe this is simply because the plan is not finished yet? A few sidings would make for more interesting operation. Maybe you are satisfied with just watching three trains run round & round, which of course is your choice. That would bore me pretty quickly, but its your railroad to build and run any way you want to.

Good Luck & Have Fun;

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## jfkerekes

traction fan said:


> It looks like you have a generous space available. The general shape of the layout looks OK too. From your "Atlas three-rail" comment, I gather this is to be an O-gage layout.
> I have a few questions.
> The illustrations suggest a metal framework for the layout. Is that correct?
> The entrance features a motorized lift gate that runs straight up like an elevator. Does it go high enough for you to walk upright under it, or do you have to duck/nod your way under it?
> Why does the track all run near, and dead parallel to, the edges of the table? It would look more interesting, and open up more scenic possibilities if the ovals were skewed at an angle to the edges, and/or the tracks didn't have all those long straight stretches.
> Is the layout size shown the limit of what will fit in the room? Have you considered making a round the room shelf layout? That would essentially be the same shape, but expanded out to give you a bigger layout, with more room in the center.
> Apart from the crossovers, there are no turnouts shown. Maybe this is simply because the plan is not finished yet? A few sidings would make for more interesting operation. Maybe you are satisfied with just watching three trains run round & round, which of course is your choice. That would bore me pretty quickly, but its your railroad to build and run any way you want to.
> 
> Good Luck & Have Fun;
> 
> Traction Fan 🙂


So the framework is a wood structure... the benchwork is all coming from Mianne Benchwork and yes O Gauge. The "elevator" section raises on an electrical motor as you have guessed and I will have to duck a bit to get underneath it but it the height is just under 5 feet raised so should not be bad. I am still playing with/working on the final design of the trackwork and what I attached was an early drawing. I have attached an updated plan to this reply and yes there are 3 long straight main loops that may change position/path eventually but this is my starting point. As you can see the updated pic includes a yard area and a turntable with space for a 3 or maybe 4 stall round house. Like I said it is still a work in progress but I am trying to see what I can fit into the space I have...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The Mianne Lift Bridge is a bit over 5" 2" fully raised, I just measured. Yes, most of us still have to duck, and I also added some rubber pipe cover to protect the head, those beams are actually very sharp if you run your head into them. Don't ask me how I know this!


----------



## Browneye

I have a thread going on my build, but since we're compiling track designs here, here's one...
I found this in an older digital issue of MR, and of all the 'island' and 'table-top' plans, I liked this one for a number of reasons. Curves are 18" minimum, mostly more, straight switches are Peco #4 which are 24" radius, and curved switches are 30". So I get good running with short WB rolling stock. And I really liked the center backdrop, and with the cut-off corners everything but the very center furthest reach is reachable. Overall dimension is 6' x 7-1/2', 43" high.

I think a point-to-point or round-the-room is a superior way to build a functioning layout, but if you're going to move, or are limited for space, some really like the island layout concept. That was my situation. But I wanted something more than a plain ol' 4x8, and I wanted greater than 15" radius curves. I built this one in two halves so it could be broken down and moved out when necessary, L-girder style with 1x4 joists and 1/4" plywood, then 1" foam. And it's on carpet casters so it's super easy to move around the room. I just drilled and installed threaded sockets in the 2X3 leg ends and installed lockable casters.

A few recommended Peco over Atlas for switches, although I had a half dozen of the latter from thirty years ago. But I bought new ones anyway and super glad I did, they really do work nicely.

One thing I will caution, most every current 'how-to' for base building is to use architectural foam sheeting as a base - and it is REALLY NOISY. I thought surely it would insulate and be very quiet, but it's not. Hopefully with the scenery on there it will quiet down some. I may try adding some insulation underneath for sound deadening if it continues to be an issue. It's really only bad for noisy-geared old locomotives. Insulating under would make wiring and changes/additions/modifications a nightmare, so we'll see.



I'll get some current images as all of the track is down and the main loop is operational now. But here's mid-track laying, and with the backdrop in and track lighting:



Here's the original design from MR. I modified it some - it was originally 6x6, stretched it out to 7-1/2, and flipped it over to fit my space. I used atlas track planning software, which I would not recommend and would not use again. It's fine for general planning, or if you're actually using Atlas hardware, but not so much for a custom layout with Peco track - all of the switches are a different dimension. The original intent was to get everything out of a single sheet of plywood and foam, but I just bought two. And my two halves are bolted together and set on the L-girder base.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, since we're compiling track plans, here's mine. Red is the elevated section, all the other track is on the main level. Obviously, still a work in progress.


----------



## Steve on Cattail Creek

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, since we're compiling track plans, here's mine. Red is the elevated section, all the other track is on the main level. Obviously, still a work in progress.


Nice beginning, GRJ, and I look forward to seeing what you can accomplish down the road after you outgrow your "starter" layout!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, this is my "finishing" layout as it stands, at 79, I don't think I'll be able to start from scratch again.


----------



## Conductorkev

Well here is what I believe is my final track plan almost have trackwork done just haven't done some of the industry spurs and have a little more of the main to do.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Conductorkev said:


> Well here is what I believe is my final track plan almost have trackwork done just haven't done some of the industry spurs and have a little more of the main to do.


Is the layout on two levels? I'm trying to figure out the track on the left.


----------



## Conductorkev

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Is the layout on two levels? I'm trying to figure out the track on the left.



I left out the walls. There is like a half wall that run between the top of tge two sections The top of the diamond is going around it. I had made a thread about it in here if you want to see tge floor plan I had to work with



Well here is a pic with tge wall section but of course changes were made.











The red sections were my walls I had to work within. I wanted to be able to at least stand up around the layout for access to thr back. Since the revision I decided I didn't want it going as far down as the one above because I have a tv on the wall there and wanted at least a little bit of room. Around that bottom left curve I have a big space that I'll probably make a lake but it will be removable.(if possible without it looking to tacky with tge edges lol)
I just needed access to the industries.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I was specifically curious about these sections, are these just switches splitting the tracks, or is there two levels of track?


----------



## traction fan

Conductorkev said:


> I left out the walls. There is like a half wall that run between the top of tge two sections The top of the diamond is going around it. I had made a thread about it in here if you want to see tge floor plan I had to work with
> 
> 
> 
> Well here is a pic with tge wall section but of course changes were made.
> 
> 
> View attachment 593167
> 
> 
> The red sections were my walls I had to work within. I wanted to be able to at least stand up around the layout for access to thr back. Since the revision I decided I didn't want it going as far down as the one above because I have a tv on the wall there and wanted at least a little bit of room. Around that bottom left curve I have a big space that I'll probably make a lake but it will be removable.(if possible without it looking to tacky with tge edges lol)
> I just needed access to the industries.


If your lake will be an access hatch, hinge it to swing downward, not up. This makes disguising the edges a lot easier. The "water" part of your lake scene should be on the drop-down hatch surface. The "shores" around the lake should be attached to the main table structure. With this setup, the lake rises up against the overlapping shore, which tends to hide the joint pretty well. I would consider making the shore immediately next to the water out of extruded foam coated with flexible calk, or RTV. This will compress slightly to help hide the joint. It will also be a human-friendly surface that won't dig into your body when you're standing in the open hatchway & bending against the edge to reach something.

Also make your hatch as big as practical. Having it small gets very challenging when you need to squirm into it, and it will always seem too tight whenever you have to do any work in there. By the way, no matter how many tools you take in to do the necessary work, some vital ones will always be left outside, requiring several trips in and out. (Murphy's law for duck unders)  

I padded the underside of my layout around the one access hatch I was forced to include in my design. This saves much head & back bashing. 
You will need some lightweight wood framing for the hatch, and the surrounding shore. I would make the main part of the drop down lake out of extruded foam. Just to make it easier to push up into the closed position, and to prevent injury to yourself that a heavy plywood hatch might do.

Traction Fan


----------



## Conductorkev

traction fan said:


> If your lake will be an access hatch, hinge it to swing downward, not up. This makes disguising the edges a lot easier. The "water" part of your lake scene should be on the drop-down hatch surface. The "shores" around the lake should be attached to the main table structure. With this setup, the lake rises up against the overlapping shore, which tends to hide the joint pretty well. I would consider making the shore immediately next to the water out of extruded foam coated with flexible calk, or RTV. This will compress slightly to help hide the joint. It will also be a human-friendly surface that won't dig into your body when you're standing in the open hatchway & bending against the edge to reach something.
> 
> Also make your hatch as big as practical. Having it small gets very challenging when you need to squirm into it, and it will always seem too tight whenever you have to do any work in there. By the way, no matter how many tools you take in to do the necessary work, some vital ones will always be left outside, requiring several trips in and out. (Murphy's law for duck unders)
> 
> I padded the underside of my layout around the one access hatch I was forced to include in my design. This saves much head & back bashing.
> You will need some lightweight wood framing for the hatch, and the surrounding shore. I would make the main part of the drop down lake out of extruded foam. Just to make it easier to push up into the closed position, and to prevent injury to yourself that a heavy plywood hatch might do.
> 
> Traction Fan



Its framed atm with 1 1/2 studson 3 sides and 2x4 on the 4th. I used just foam around it. I was thinking just a foam lift out that overhangs to hide the seams. But with that I need a place to set it


----------



## traction fan

Conductorkev said:


> Its framed atm with 1 1/2 studson 3 sides and 2x4 on the 4th. I used just foam around it. I was thinking just a foam lift out that overhangs to hide the seams. But with that I need a place to set it


 Yes, that "where do I put it?" is an inherent problem of lift outs. The lift out itself, and whatever you set it on top of, can be damaged. This is an advantage for hinged sections. They are, more or less, "self-storing." I've used the drop down with some success on a club layout. It was not a lake, but rather the land near Tehachapi loop, and thus not flat like the lake would be. A problem came up. When the hatch hung straight down it was somewhat in the way, and vulnerable to damage. I installed a latch that held it up at about 175 degrees to its raised position. This kept it out of the way, and protected from damage. 

Traction Fan


----------



## Conductorkev

traction fan said:


> Yes, that "where do I put it?" is an inherent problem of lift outs. The lift out itself, and whatever you set it on top of, can be damaged. This is an advantage for hinged sections. They are, more or less, "self-storing." I've used the drop down with some success on a club layout. It was not a lake, but rather the land near Tehachapi loop, and thus not flat like the lake would be. A problem came up. When the hatch hung straight down it was somewhat in the way, and vulnerable to damage. I installed a latch that held it up at about 175 degrees to its raised position. This kept it out of the way, and protected from damage.
> 
> Traction Fan



Talking about it got me thinking about it. My basement is drop ceiling it wouldn't take much to have a hanger for it right there. After all a lake is not going up so I don't have to worry about damage to tge top as much.


----------



## jfkerekes

jfkerekes said:


> So the framework is a wood structure... the benchwork is all coming from Mianne Benchwork and yes O Gauge. The "elevator" section raises on an electrical motor as you have guessed and I will have to duck a bit to get underneath it but it the height is just under 5 feet raised so should not be bad. I am still playing with/working on the final design of the trackwork and what I attached was an early drawing. I have attached an updated plan to this reply and yes there are 3 long straight main loops that may change position/path eventually but this is my starting point. As you can see the updated pic includes a yard area and a turntable with space for a 3 or maybe 4 stall round house. Like I said it is still a work in progress but I am trying to see what I can fit into the space I have...


Ok so here is what I believe is my final track plan... at least until I decide to change something else.  It's a big space and it is all on one level ATM. Might add an elevated section in future but for now this is my beginning.


----------

